# Configuration d'une adresse Hotmail dans le logiciel Mail



## chcout (28 Juillet 2005)

Je cherche le moyen de configuré une de mes adresses hotmail sur le logiciel Mail

Es-ce que hotmail fonction comme un serveur Outlook Exchange? Dans ce cas la comment le configuré?

D'avance merci


----------



## pourquoipas4 (28 Juillet 2005)

ca a l'air pas pas tres pratique.
Va voir sur ce lien : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=97823&highlight=mail+configuration+hotmail
Bonne chance 
cri


----------



## jyd04 (28 Juillet 2005)

Si c'est possible en utilisant httpmail  

Comme ça http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101609


----------

